# Safari : retrouver dossier disparu de la barre des signets



## wagner (21 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
Ce matin en ouvrant mon navigateur "safari" je me suis apercu que dans ma barre de signets il me manquait un dossier intitulé"personnel" toutes mes recherches sont restées vaines, comment procéder pour le retrouver? sachant que je ne l'est pas mis à la poubelle. et de plus je n'arrive pas a importer ce même dossier de "firefox".
Quelle est la meilleure solution pour remettre la main sur ce dossier?
En vous remerciant pour votre aide et suggestions.
Cordialement.


----------



## magicPDF (21 Novembre 2013)

Time Machine ?


----------



## wagner (21 Novembre 2013)

magicPDF a dit:


> Time Machine ?



Je ne possêde pas "time machine"


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2013)

avant de poursuivre ce fil 
( qui sinon s'annonce en mode _je donne pas d'info ou seulement sous la torture_ _mais aidez moi quand même_)

au minimum
quel  OS X? quel Safari?
quelles sauvegardes externes?


----------



## wagner (21 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> avant de poursuivre ce fil
> ( qui sinon s'annonce en mode _je donne pas d'info ou seulement sous la torture_ _mais aidez moi quand même_)
> 
> au minimum
> ...



Bonsoir
Excusez moi ,je travaille sur "tiger" avec  "safari 4.1.3 Merci pour votre aide.
Cordialemnt.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2013)

Et les sauvegardes?????


----------



## wagner (22 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et les sauvegardes?????



Comment fait-on pour sauvegarder les signets?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2013)

Ta petite maison / Bibliothèque / Safari : Bookmarks.plist (chemin probable, je ne suis plus sous Tiger)

Mais il y a probablement un moyen d'exporter les signets de Safari quand on est dans l'application (menu Fichier / Exporter les signets, dans Safari 6)


----------



## r e m y (22 Novembre 2013)

Si Firefox ne permet pas d'exporter les signets pour ensuite les réimporter dans Safari, il "suffit" d'ouvrir tous les signets du dossier en question sur Firefox, puis copier/coller les URL une à une dans Safari pour recréer le dossier.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2013)

wagner a dit:


> Comment fait-on pour sauvegarder les signets?


je ne parlais pas de sauvegarder les signets actuels
( on s'en fout puisqu'il y manque un dossier)

mais de comment tu as fait tes sauvegardes passées
(si possible  de toutes tes données, ou au moins de ton compte)

 si tu ne faisais pas de sauvegardes externes ,ce qui n'est pas malin ,et afin de voir les choses"positivement " , ce petit incident Safari te servira de lecon


----------



## wagner (22 Novembre 2013)

Je fait des sauvegardes regulieres mais seulement de  ma "maison" avec tous les dossiers que cela implique ,et en plus j'ai cloner "tiger' 

Je vais suivre la suggestion de remy et reprendre toutes les URL de firefox et les recopier sur safari.

Merci à vous tous.


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2013)

wagner a dit:


> Je fait des sauvegardes regulieres mais seulement de  ma "maison" avec tous les dossiers que cela implique ,et en plus j'ai cloner "tiger'
> 
> Je vais suivre la suggestion de remy et reprendre toutes les URL de firefox et les recopier sur safari.
> 
> Merci à vous tous.


Quel que soit l'univers Win/Mac, j'ai toujours pris l'habitude de sauvegarder mes signets dans une partition à part ou disque USB. Et ce, dès que je rajoute un signet dans mon dossier qui en contient beaucoup d'autres _(plus de 2000 signets)_. C'est une _(ma)_ bible qui m'est très précieuse, alors je sauvegarde à part.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2013)

wagner a dit:


> Je fait des sauvegardes regulieres mais seulement de  ma "maison" avec tous les dossiers que cela implique ,et en plus j'ai cloner "tiger' .


Ah ben voilààà

il te suffit de reprendre un fichier dans tes sauvegardes
la plist des signets
compte /bibliotheque/Safari/Bookmarks.plist


et la prochaine fois
fais une recherche des sujets existants AVANT de créer un sujet
 tout ca était déjà expliqué
(et dans plein de sujets)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Quel que soit l'univers Win/Mac, j'ai toujours pris l'habitude de sauvegarder mes signets dans une partition à part ou disque USB. Et ce, dès que je rajoute un signet dans mon dossier qui en contient beaucoup d'autres _(plus de 2000 signets)_. C'est une _(ma)_ bible qui m'est très précieuse, alors je sauvegarde à part.


 y a plein de bidouilles du genre

 Xmarks est  tres bon dans le genre
sauvegarde ( en ligne sur page ou tous les signets sont gardés)
 ET synchro  si changements ,
et c'est multi  machines et multi navigateurs

ou garder synchroniser  via des manip genre dropbox et autres


----------



## Willow37 (30 Novembre 2013)

connaissez-vous une extension safari pour gérer ses signets ?

je suis sous MBA osX 10.8 mountain lion et safari 6.1 et je n'apprécie pas du tout la gestion des signets de base je ne m'en sors pas du tout&#8230;

et pour icloud, normalement on peut synchroniser ses signets avec, mais je n'y arrive pas, pourtant j'ai bien activé "safari" dans pref système, sur icloud&#8230; (du coup j'utiliser l'extension Xmarks mais elle m'agace&#8230; j'arrivais à la maitriser sous firefox mais sous safari je galère totalement&#8230

comment faire ?

je vous remercie !


----------



## Willow37 (30 Novembre 2013)

finalement je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'il s'est passé mais dans : signets -> modifier les signets - et bien ça fonctionne super ! Rien ne s'affichait avant&#8230; bizarre&#8230; bref mais ça tiens toujours pour iCloud si qq'un a une idée...


----------

